# Multi-practice billing ante-&post-surgical visits



## LLinville (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi,  I hope that someone can help!  I am in a multi-practice group,
Orthopedics, Internal Medicine, Pediatrics, OB-GYN, & Family Practice, Twenty-one all total.  My question is this, If our Ortho doctor performs surgery and another physician from our practice takes on the "medical management care" portion of the patient how should we bill?  I have been told they must have a problem. Could you bill subseqent visits as part of managing the problem of care? We have also found pre-op clearance consults on the same day of surgery. Should or could we bill these?

Please help.


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC (Mar 4, 2008)

It's not uncommon for surgeons to turn over the care of post op patients to PCP's for management of medical problems unrelated to surgery. That is billable. The pre op clearance would also be billable is medically necessary.

What can't the surgeon do? Surgery and then no follow up... if he is not going to do any post op on the patient look to your surgery only modifiers.


----------

